# Here are the Canon BG-R10 Battery Grip, Canon WFT-R10 Wifi Grip & LP-E6NH Battery



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 7, 2020)

> Canon is releasing two new grips for the Canon EOS R5 and likely the Canon EOS R6, but I cannot confirm the compatibility of these two grips.
> The new LP-E6NH keeps the same Canon shape you’re used to, as well as compatibility with older batteries. The new battery is said to have a big bump in capacity.
> 
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 7, 2020)

I like the ethernet bump on the WFT-R10, I wonder if the whole image sending/tethering will get improved or only adds image.canon support.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 7, 2020)

It is like I almost cannot believe that Canon would have the same grip for two different camera bodies. 
Can it be true they are thinking about synergy effects over milking the market...?


----------



## DBounce (Jul 7, 2020)

I’ll be getting the WFT-R10 for my Eos R5. I like to use the battery grip as it gives a better purchase when using heavier lenses.

Also I like the integrated WiFi module. I always disliked the WiFi accessory on the 1DXMK2.


----------



## joestopper (Jul 7, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



"battery is said to have a big bump in capacity"
Q: What new technology developements would allow for a "big bump"? After all, form factor is identical. Iam sceptical about this ...
But even if there is a decent "bump", the capacity is needed for the biggersensor, IBIS, high computing power. It remains to be seen if cipa rating increases at all.


----------



## herein2020 (Jul 7, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> It is like I almost cannot believe that Canon would have the same grip for two different camera bodies.
> Can it be true they are thinking about synergy effects over milking the market...?




I think their master plan is to reel us in with fantastic camera bodies then get everyone with the lens prices. The bad news for our wallets.... it is working.


I do think making the same grip for two bodies makes sense, I would think most people with two bodies would get grips for both of them. I even have a grip for my Canon Rebel so that it does not die in the middle of a time lapse sequence. The only place they might lose a little money is if someone had an R6 and sold it for an R5 but did not need to buy a new grip.


----------



## OmarSV11 (Jul 7, 2020)

Rookie question here. That ethernet port / wifi would be compatible with tethering to LR / Capture One, or just with EOS app?


----------



## herein2020 (Jul 7, 2020)

joestopper said:


> "battery is said to have a big bump in capacity"
> Q: What new technology developements would allow for a "big bump"? After all, form factor is identical. Iam sceptical about this ...
> But even if there is a decent "bump", the capacity is needed for the biggersensor, IBIS, high computing power. It remains to be seen if cipa rating increases at all.




The LP-E6NH is 2130mAh vs the LP-E6N which is 1865mAh so the real question is if you consider 265mAH "big" or not. Personally I do not, now if we were talking double the capacity that would be something of interest.


----------



## joestopper (Jul 7, 2020)

herein2020 said:


> The LP-E6NH is 2130mAh vs the LP-E6N which is 1865mAh so the real question is if you consider 265mAH "big" or not. Personally I do not, now if we were talking double the capacity that would be something of interest.



Thanks for providing the numbers. That is roughly 15% and a minor increase. This will be eaten up by all the additional features.
Anyway, I dont mind. Always carry at least one spare with me.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 7, 2020)

joestopper said:


> Q: What new technology developements would allow for a "big bump"? After all, form factor is identical. Iam sceptical about this ...


AFAI can recall the capacity of the old LP-E6/LP-E6N hasn't changed thoughout the last ... how many years?
Google tells me here
LP-E6: 1.800 mAh, released 20??
LP-E6N: 1.865 mAh, released 2014

So this means we're talking about surely 10 years + X old battery technology.
With all the smart phones, earpods as well as e-mobility, could there be a little bit of new R&D tech developed thoughout that time...?


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 7, 2020)

herein2020 said:


> The LP-E6NH is 2130mAh vs the LP-E6N which is 1865mAh so the real question is if you consider 265mAH "big" or not. Personally I do not, now if we were talking double the capacity that would be something of interest.


Thanks for sharing. Where did you get that numbers? Couldn't find them myself.


----------



## XL+ (Jul 7, 2020)

Another question will be: How much will my wallet be drained by this gripn and the batteries?


----------



## herein2020 (Jul 7, 2020)

joestopper said:


> Thanks for providing the numbers. That is roughly 15% and a minor increase. This will be eaten up by all the additional features.
> Anyway, I dont mind. Always carry at least one spare with me.



That's another thing I love about my GH5 almost 2hrs of battery life shooting 4K. Especially for gimbal work since most cages will not accommodate a battery grip, it will be interesting to see what the R5 and R6 can pull off, hopefully they provide an option to turn off the EVF like the GH5 does. If you turn off the EVF, WiFi, Bluetooth, dim the screen, and use MF whenever possible you can greatly prolong battery life when shooting video. I even turn off IBIS when using a tripod which also helps battery life.



Maximilian said:


> Thanks for sharing. Where did you get that numbers? Couldn't find them myself.



LP-E6N: https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1081825-REG/canon_9486b002_lp_e6n_battery_f_7d_mark.html

LP-E6NH: https://www.canonwatch.com/another-unreleased-canon-camera-shows-up-at-certification-authority/


----------



## gzroxas (Jul 7, 2020)

Really happy that the battery is backwards compatible, might get one for the EOS R to get some extra juice and replace one of my very old ones!


----------



## joestopper (Jul 7, 2020)

XL+ said:


> Another question will be: How much will my wallet be drained by this gripn and the batteries?



Thats a good one, too. I use my grip on the


herein2020 said:


> That's another thing I love about my GH5 almost 2hrs of battery life shooting 4K. Especially for gimbal work since most cages will not accommodate a battery grip, it will be interesting to see what the R5 and R6 can pull off, hopefully they provide an option to turn off the EVF like the GH5 does. If you turn off the EVF, WiFi, Bluetooth, dim the screen, and use MF whenever possible you can greatly prolong battery life when shooting video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Turning off EVF etc: That would be good.
Even better: Smart power management learning user profile and then turning off features automatically (can be disabled)
That will provide more remaining energy than the new battery can ...


----------



## sobrien (Jul 7, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> It is like I almost cannot believe that Canon would have the same grip for two different camera bodies.
> Can it be true they are thinking about synergy effects over milking the market...?



No, it is Canon’s way of saying: “You don’t have to chose between the R5 and R6...just buy both!”


----------



## Sharlin (Jul 7, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> AFAI can recall the capacity of the old LP-E6/LP-E6N hasn't changed thoughout the last ... how many years?
> Google tells me here
> LP-E6: 1.800 mAh, released 20??
> LP-E6N: 1.865 mAh, released 2014
> ...



Battery technology is unfortunately not known for improving in leaps and bounds. Otherwise electric cars would be much more commonplace by now…


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 7, 2020)

That wifi grip is a serious improvement in design over older wifi accessories.


----------



## Stuart (Jul 7, 2020)

CR tempting is encouraging my lotto gambling habit


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 7, 2020)

Chaitanya said:


> That wifi grip is a serious improvement in design over older wifi accessories.



The big question is whether it takes one or two batteries.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> I like the ethernet bump on the WFT-R10, I wonder if the whole image sending/tethering will get improved or only adds image.canon support.


Very tasty Canon and least it's functional - unlike Nikon's poor attempt on their Z's.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 7, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> The big question is whether it takes one or two batteries.


Hopefully it should given how similar trays are for wifi grip and battery grip. Also really curious to find out the ethernet speeds supported on this camera. Given how bad 2.5G is I just hope Canon sticks to reliable 1G ethernet.


----------



## Viggo (Jul 7, 2020)

joestopper said:


> "battery is said to have a big bump in capacity"
> Q: What new technology developements would allow for a "big bump"? After all, form factor is identical. Iam sceptical about this ...
> But even if there is a decent "bump", the capacity is needed for the biggersensor, IBIS, high computing power. It remains to be seen if cipa rating increases at all.



the 1dx3 more than DOUBLED it’s capacity in the same way, I think the new processor is extremely effective.


----------



## DBounce (Jul 7, 2020)

joestopper said:


> "battery is said to have a big bump in capacity"
> Q: What new technology developements would allow for a "big bump"? After all, form factor is identical. Iam sceptical about this ...
> But even if there is a decent "bump", the capacity is needed for the biggersensor, IBIS, high computing power. It remains to be seen if cipa rating increases at all.


Well it’s well known that the 1DXMK3 gets much better battery life than the 1DXMK2 so I would not be too skeptical.


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 7, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> Battery technology is unfortunately not known for improving in leaps and bounds. Otherwise electric cars would be much more commonplace by now…


With the battery technology of 2010 an earpod (or equal) wasn't possible.
By developing special micro Lithium-ion battery cells they can last as long as they do now. 
R&D didn't manage yet to multiply those to built bigger cells, e.g. for cars.


----------



## Scott Smith Photo (Jul 7, 2020)

Excuse my stupidity, but whats the advantage of a wifi grip? does the R5/6 not have built in wifi. 
It's one of my favorite features of the R (coming from a 5DIII) is auto transfer as shooting to my phone

Cheers


----------



## OmarSV11 (Jul 7, 2020)

Scott Smith Photo said:


> Excuse my stupidity, but whats the advantage of a wifi grip? does the R5/6 not have built in wifi.
> It's one of my favorite features of the R (coming from a 5DIII) is auto transfer as shooting to my phone
> 
> Cheers


Probably a sacrifice for other much desired specs. I don't mind it as I pretty much shoot tethered everytime but if it bumps transfer speed and it's 5Ghz wifi I'm totally in (BYEEE tethertools).


----------



## neurorx (Jul 7, 2020)

For those of you who do WiFi adaptor does this just upload to Canon’s Cloud service? Or does this need access to you cell as a hotspot? Do you need a separate internet account? I’m curious how this might be used in a workflow.


----------



## secant (Jul 7, 2020)

At least its a bigger battery than the RP's lp-e17. But with all these new features on these mirrorless cameras I am not sure how the battery life would be. The 6D with the old LP-E6 battery can shoot a whole day of events without changing battery for me and some other 6D shooters I know. I worry this new LP-E6H on a R6 would make it 3/4 of the day. But still its already an improvement compared to the LP-E17.


----------



## davidhfe (Jul 7, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> AFAI can recall the capacity of the old LP-E6/LP-E6N hasn't changed thoughout the last ... how many years?
> Google tells me here
> LP-E6: 1.800 mAh, released 20??
> LP-E6N: 1.865 mAh, released 2014
> ...



Was curious so I looked up my 20D's BP-511A battery; Roughly the same form factor and only a capacity of 1390mAh. Capacities have been slowly but steadily rising over the last ~15 years despite similar sizes. Seems like they could engineer in another 20% bump.


----------



## jolyonralph (Jul 7, 2020)

I would have thought Canon would have given a bit of a bigger boost in battery capacity since you can already get third-party LP-E6 compatible batteries that offer up to 2800mAh.

Yes, I know safety, overheating, etc... But still....


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 7, 2020)

jolyonralph said:


> I would have thought Canon would have given a bit of a bigger boost in battery capacity since you can already get third-party LP-E6 compatible batteries that offer up to 2800mAh.
> 
> Yes, I know safety, overheating, etc... But still....


We dont want another Note 7 debacle. 


Scott Smith Photo said:


> Excuse my stupidity, but whats the advantage of a wifi grip? does the R5/6 not have built in wifi.
> It's one of my favorite features of the R (coming from a 5DIII) is auto transfer as shooting to my phone
> 
> Cheers


Better antenna designs and wireless band support(5ghz and maybe 2x2 wifi) and in this case wired ethernet.


----------



## Gazwas (Jul 7, 2020)

If the WiFi grip allows tethering to Capture One etc over ethernet that a huge feature for me!

No more overly expensive tethertools cables and goodbuy to cable length restrictions without the need for troublesome active repeaters, not to mention I can make my own custom cables super easily with my own choice of cable and connector. Additionally, the fact the ethernet is on the grip waves goodbye to the mess of cables sticking out the side and issues with having a camera out of action is a port gets dammaged.

Can this camera get any better??????


----------



## magarity (Jul 7, 2020)

neurorx said:


> For those of you who do WiFi adaptor does this just upload to Canon’s Cloud service? Or does this need access to you cell as a hotspot? Do you need a separate internet account? I’m curious how this might be used in a workflow.


Well WiFi is the wireless networking for computers with a range of about 100 yards. So it is not independently off to the internet like a phone's cellular service. So yes, the WiFi module needs to connect to some kind of hotspot.
As to what it connects to, that remains to be seen. It almost certainly connects to one or the other at a time: (1) Canon's cloud service or (2) your phone/laptop/tablet/home wifi for the app of your choice. As for anywhere else, you know how at a coffee shop or such they usually have 'connect to our home page and accept terms of service' before you can use their WiFi? It would be impressive if these cameras had an interface to do that but hey, they just might.


----------



## Chavim (Jul 7, 2020)

For those of you asking in the WiFi will work with Lightroom/C1. The camera is the brain and the grip is only providing the communication.

Starting with the RP, every single camera released by canon has included the Camera Control API (fully wireless). It's up to the software developers to include WiFi camera control in their software. Canon has made the CCAPI open to anyone that wants to implement it, but Adobe and C1 haven't yet.


----------



## Kiton (Jul 7, 2020)

I had a gut feeling Canon would get this right, they don't have a choice, Sony has been kicking their ass for a while. I had bought a Sony A9 and a sigma adapter, just for use indoors in high LED studio scenarios, silent shutter that does not band. I never sold off any Canon gear, just added the A9. I have slowly sold all my Sony, banking on Canon getting this right. A battery grip with built in WFT is &^%$ AMAZING! Lets hope it isn't 1000 dollars! I am top of the list for an R5 at my local shop, want to see the R6 banding before I commit to take one, and if the WFT grip is affordable, that grip will be a great purchase!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Kiton (Jul 7, 2020)

Photojournalists just want quick constant connection to our phone, crop, add a basic caption and upload. The current wifi on the 5d is so slow and awkward, it is often faster to pull the SD card and use the Apple card reader to import. The preview thumbnails using this workflow are smaller vs the Canon app, but it is quicker. But this grip may be a game changer.


----------



## Gazwas (Jul 7, 2020)

Kiton said:


> and if the WFT grip is affordable, that grip will be a great purchase!


I have a feeling its going to be reassuringly expensive!


----------



## Chavim (Jul 7, 2020)

Gazwas said:


> I have a feeling its going to be reassuringly expensive!



Definitely won't be cheap. Wireless transmitters are not a new thing for Canon and they are not cheap. I can't see a grip + wireless transmitter being cheap.


----------



## neurorx (Jul 7, 2020)

magarity said:


> Well WiFi is the wireless networking for computers with a range of about 100 yards. So it is not independently off to the internet like a phone's cellular service. So yes, the WiFi module needs to connect to some kind of hotspot.
> As to what it connects to, that remains to be seen. It almost certainly connects to one or the other at a time: (1) Canon's cloud service or (2) your phone/laptop/tablet/home wifi for the app of your choice. As for anywhere else, you know how at a coffee shop or such they usually have 'connect to our home page and accept terms of service' before you can use their WiFi? It would be impressive if these cameras had an interface to do that but hey, they just might.


Canon's cloud service has its own connectivity or do you connect to it from your own service provider. I am thinking the Kindle model, where you can download a book without your internet being available. I've not used the service so I am not clear as to how you access it or if you can "in the field."


----------



## tpatana (Jul 7, 2020)

Gazwas said:


> I have a feeling its going to be reassuringly expensive!




Yea my guess:

BG-grip: $300 or $350 (typical introduce price for grip is 10% of the camera body, and then round down a bit (even though the body price has nothing to do with the grip manufacturing cost)

WFT-grip: $500


----------



## JoeDavid (Jul 7, 2020)

I wonder if the grips have the USB-C charging that Canon included with the grip for the R. I have one on my R and it is one big grip. I don’t have small hands and it’s a handful for me. I’m not sure the charging is worth it since it charges the two batteries sequentially and seems like it is a little slower than the wall charger.


----------



## Chavim (Jul 7, 2020)

neurorx said:


> Canon's cloud service has its own connectivity or do you connect to it from your own service provider. I am thinking the Kindle model, where you can download a book without your internet being available. I've not used the service so I am not clear as to how you access it or if you can "in the field."



Some Kindles have mobile phone connection that can communicate with cellphone towers and download books even without a WiFi connection. Canon's cloud service is just a service and I doubt it the cameras (or the wireless transmitters) will have the same cell phone tower communication capabilities you are referring to.

Again, it's a hardware capability you are referring to, not a software/service capability.

Hope this answers your question.


----------



## Gazwas (Jul 7, 2020)

tpatana said:


> Yea my guess:
> 
> BG-grip: $300 or $350 (typical introduce price for grip is 10% of the camera body, and then round down a bit (even though the body price has nothing to do with the grip manufacturing cost)
> 
> WFT-grip: $500



I say more than that!

I'm thinking around the £1000/$1000 mark myself judging by the cost of the WFT-E9 WiFi dongle for the 1DXIII


----------



## Russ6357 (Jul 7, 2020)

Will it drive the big lenses like a1DX III - I hope so.... I doubt it ...


----------



## Maximilian (Jul 7, 2020)

Gazwas said:


> ...
> Can this camera get any better??????


No!  It will get worse and worse. Because Canon builts to disappoint. 
And there must be some troll army ripping this bad product apart, because... 
(somehow I missed it) 

... Canon IS *******!


----------



## magarity (Jul 7, 2020)

neurorx said:


> Canon's cloud service has its own connectivity or do you connect to it from your own service provider. I am thinking the Kindle model, where you can download a book without your internet being available. I've not used the service so I am not clear as to how you access it or if you can "in the field."


Those Kindles use cellular service like a cell phone. Canon's cloud service needs to be accessed over the internet. So you'll need to connect the camera to a hotspot such as a phone when in the field, provided the field is not out in the mountains where you can't get a signal.


----------



## Ian K (Jul 7, 2020)

The specs for the R5 say it already has Wi-Fi built into the body. Why would it need a Wi-Fi grip?
https://www.canon.co.uk/cameras/eos-r5


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 7, 2020)

Ian K said:


> The specs for the R5 say it already has Wi-Fi built into the body. Why would it need a Wi-Fi grip?
> https://www.canon.co.uk/cameras/eos-r5


To get 5GHz and an Ethernet port.


----------



## neurorx (Jul 7, 2020)

Russ6357 said:


> Will it drive the big lenses like a1DX III - I hope so.... I doubt it ...


Yes, there was a rumor posted here about an R1 announcement at the end of this year or beginning 2021. I'm not seeing any other new longer L primes or zooms in the roadmap. I wonder what the status is now.


----------



## joestopper (Jul 7, 2020)

Viggo said:


> the 1dx3 more than DOUBLED it’s capacity in the same way, I think the new processor is extremely effective.



Yes, but: 1DXIII has no IBIS, less than half pixels to read and to process, ...


----------



## Bambel (Jul 7, 2020)

Regarding the batteries: the shape of the battery suggests that there are two cylindrical cells in it. Maybe the new battery uses a stack of flat cells so they waste less room. Also the electronics maybe could be made smaller today. 

So.. not impossible to get a decent bump. 

B.


----------



## Bahrd (Jul 7, 2020)

Is there any chance the grips have a joystick too?


----------



## tpatana (Jul 7, 2020)

Bahrd said:


> Is there any chance the grips have a joystick too?



99% sure.


----------



## melgross (Jul 7, 2020)

It was a weird statement made here. Canon releases two NEW grips For the R5. Considering that the camera hasn’t even been officially announced yet, making two new grips implies that they’re replacing the old grips that were made for the camera.


----------



## Gazwas (Jul 7, 2020)

Ian K said:


> The specs for the R5 say it already has Wi-Fi built into the body. Why would it need a Wi-Fi grip?
> https://www.canon.co.uk/cameras/eos-r5


As said above, better/larger antenna (MIMO) for increased speed, range and reliability plus hopefully the addition of a much wanted (by me) ethernet connection.


----------



## AEWest (Jul 7, 2020)

I love the enthusiasm on this forum! 50 plus comments about a battery grip!


----------



## Chavim (Jul 7, 2020)

AEWest said:


> I love the enthusiasm on this forum! 50 plus comments about a battery grip!


C'mon.... 4 battery grips


----------



## H. Jones (Jul 7, 2020)

AEWest said:


> I love the enthusiasm on this forum! 50 plus comments about a battery grip!


Well it's definitely a....*gripping *conversation


----------



## Del Paso (Jul 7, 2020)

Maximilian said:


> No!  It will get worse and worse. Because Canon builts to disappoint.
> And there must be some troll army ripping this bad product apart, because...
> (somehow I missed it)
> 
> ... Canon IS *******!


You're wrong, Canon is cripplehammered


----------



## Kiton (Jul 7, 2020)

Gazwas said:


> I have a feeling its going to be reassuringly expensive!




You are most probably very right!


----------



## Kiton (Jul 7, 2020)

Ian K said:


> The specs for the R5 say it already has Wi-Fi built into the body. Why would it need a Wi-Fi grip?
> https://www.canon.co.uk/cameras/eos-r5



2 totally different beasts. Most fotogs have complained that WTF transmitter for the 1d x is not avalaible for the 5d etc.
This addresses that complaint.
Leaving the new complaint to be......the cost.
If it is priced reasonably, I think it will be a big hit. 
If it is priced in 1k area, it will be select few pros only that will spend for it


----------



## Kit. (Jul 7, 2020)

I wonder if the WFT grip also comes with a built-in GPS receiver (and the R5 body alone doesn't).


----------



## magarity (Jul 7, 2020)

H. Jones said:


> Well it's definitely a....*gripping *conversation


A definite improvement over the more typical *griping* conversation?


----------



## tpatana (Jul 7, 2020)

Gazwas said:


> I say more than that!
> 
> I'm thinking around the £1000/$1000 mark myself judging by the cost of the WFT-E9 WiFi dongle for the 1DXIII



1DX3 is also almost twice the body cost.

The grips and wifi dongles are not based on the manufacturing costs, they are based on marketing and the relative body price. Actual manufacturing costs for those accessories are somewhere $30-$50.

Having $1000 for wifi grip when body is <$4000,.... it would not sell well. I'm still guessing $500.


----------



## sulla (Jul 7, 2020)

XL+ said:


> Another question will be: How much will my wallet be drained by [...] the batteries?



Well, the battery will receive a big bump

...

in price


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jul 7, 2020)

XL+ said:


> Another question will be: How much will my wallet be drained by this gripn and the batteries?


There


tpatana said:


> 1DX3 is also almost twice the body cost.
> 
> The grips and wifi dongles are not based on the manufacturing costs, they are based on marketing and the relative body price. Actual manufacturing costs for those accessories are somewhere $30-$50.
> 
> Having $1000 for wifi grip when body is <$4000,.... it would not sell well. I'm still guessing $500.


most people wouldnt buy it anyway, hence the premium price to make up for the lack of sales.


----------



## tpatana (Jul 7, 2020)

RayValdez360 said:


> most people wouldnt buy it anyway, hence the premium price to make up for the lack of sales.



The mark-up is so much that I do think they want to drive sales numbers, especially for Canon grip instead of 3rd party grips. I'm sure you right about "most" people not buying one, but even if they get 10% of R5 buyers to get grip for some $200-400 profit, that's plenty money. If the sales price is $1000 with some $900 in profit, the sales would be crazy low. I'm sure someone at Canon did the calculation to find the sweet spot between expected sales and profit margin.


----------



## H. Jones (Jul 7, 2020)

Wasn't the EOS R grip on its own almost 500 dollars when it released?

The Canon 7D Mark II's WFT-E7A wi-fi transmitter was ugly and not even sculpted like a grip and still sells for $765 on B&H photo. I'd fully expect the R5's WFT to be around 800+ in that scenario, since it's a grip as well.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jul 7, 2020)

I was about two months without a card reader for the 1DXIII and the native WiFi transfer was pretty slow and almost unusable. Has anyone used the external dongle and was it any good? 
I think the R5 grip will be expensive as they won’t sell many and those that need it will pay the price to get it.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 7, 2020)

Hector1970 said:


> I was about two months without a card reader for the 1DXIII and the native WiFi transfer was pretty slow and almost unusable. Has anyone used the external dongle and was it any good?
> I think the R5 grip will be expensive as they won’t sell many and those that need it will pay the price to get it.


It won't touch the speed transfer of a USB-C cable or even an Ethernet cable.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jul 7, 2020)

tpatana said:


> The mark-up is so much that I do think they want to drive sales numbers, especially for Canon grip instead of 3rd party grips. I'm sure you right about "most" people not buying one, but even if they get 10% of R5 buyers to get grip for some $200-400 profit, that's plenty money. If the sales price is $1000 with some $900 in profit, the sales would be crazy low. I'm sure someone at Canon did the calculation to find the sweet spot between expected sales and profit margin.


the eos r grip was ridiculously overpriced when it came out


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Jul 8, 2020)

RayValdez360 said:


> the eos r grip was ridiculously overpriced when it came out


Agreed! Although prices are now much more reasonable. I paid AU$300


----------



## tpatana (Jul 8, 2020)

So we're looking $3899 for R5, $500-$1000 for the WTF grip and ~$2500 for 28-70mm lens.

Total around $7000, give or take.

So the big question is that does BHPhoto or Adorama ship those with comfortable matters and pillow so I can sleep better at the doghouse for next couple years.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> I like the ethernet bump on the WFT-R10, I wonder if the whole image sending/tethering will get improved or only adds image.canon support.


Agree good looking and very functional grips, good thing Canon boosted the battery capacity but well done keeping same shape and compatibility for the previous batteries.

Very good thinking and innovation Canon.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2020)

JoeDavid said:


> I wonder if the grips have the USB-C charging that Canon included with the grip for the R. I have one on my R and it is one big grip. I don’t have small hands and it’s a handful for me. I’m not sure the charging is worth it since it charges the two batteries sequentially and seems like it is a little slower than the wall charger.



Am hoping usb-c charging can happen while camera is on and running, so I can finally use it for running remote camera for days at a time.


----------



## Laytonp (Jul 8, 2020)

Check these new RF Lenses from other makers! https://www.adorama.com/l/?sel=Item-Condition_New-Items&SearchInfo=EOS+R5


----------



## Pixel (Jul 8, 2020)

For those asking why a grip is needed if the wifi is built in, as others have said 5ghz, physical connection ports but also FTP transfer. FTP is generally left off of in-camera capabilities.


----------



## Pixel (Jul 8, 2020)

Roberts Camera in Indianapolis is having a Canon day on Saturday and I expect to see the R5 and possibly R6.


----------



## Ian K (Jul 8, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> To get 5GHz and an Ethernet port.


It already has 5GHz built in. So just a port then?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 8, 2020)

Ian K said:


> It already has 5GHz built in. So just a port then?


Does it? Are you sure it doesn't just have 2.4GHz built in?


----------



## tpatana (Jul 8, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Does it? Are you sure it doesn't just have 2.4GHz built in?



The specs are just coming in but it seems both 2.4GHz and 5GHz wifi.


----------



## fentiger (Jul 9, 2020)

hope you are sitting down with a very strong drink for the price
grip £420
grip with wft £1350


----------



## Gazwas (Jul 9, 2020)

fentiger said:


> hope you are sitting down with a very strong drink for the price
> grip £420
> grip with wft £1350


This was a MASSIVE shock so I've held off pre-ordering the grip with my R5 until I can find out what extra features it offers!

£1350 for the WFT grip and no mention of it in the live coverage. What on earth does it offer for this cost other than a much welcome ethernet port.


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 9, 2020)

Gazwas said:


> This was a MASSIVE shock so I've held off pre-ordering the grip with my R5 until I can find out what extra features it offers!
> 
> £1350 for the WFT grip and no mention of it in the live coverage. What on earth does it offer for this cost other than a much welcome ethernet port.



More and better 5GHz: 2x2 MIMO. Not sure if that's worth the price difference. 300 for the regular grip is already eyebrow raising for me.


----------



## Gazwas (Jul 9, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> More and better 5GHz: 2x2 MIMO. Not sure if that's worth the price difference. 300 for the regular grip is already eyebrow raising for me.


I'm just as concerned who will support wireless image transfer as much as the speed. Will Capture One allow me to tether over ethernet or WFi rather than USB cable?

Seems like an expensive option if the added functionality is only available via image.canon or some half baked Canon RAW editing software.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 9, 2020)

Gazwas said:


> This was a MASSIVE shock so I've held off pre-ordering the grip with my R5 until I can find out what extra features it offers!
> 
> £1350 for the WFT grip and no mention of it in the live coverage. What on earth does it offer for this cost other than a much welcome ethernet port.



Clearly it is actually a WTF!!! grip, not a WFT grip.

Anyone who tells me to get a grip is going to have to buy it for me.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 9, 2020)

Ian K said:


> It already has 5GHz built in. So just a port then?


It looks like it has 5GHz built in, but that is limited range, the grip probably adds 2.4GHz for better range and a port...

Indeed that is confirmed. https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/prod..._r10a_wireless_file_transmitter.html/overview
Wireless support has been upgraded over the base camera with 802.11ac/c 2x2 MIMO Technology to achieve transfer speeds of up to 867 Mb/s. Also, standard 802.11b/g/n at 2.4 GHz and 802.11ac/a/n at 5 GHz are options for compatibility with different networks.

Also FTP capability.


----------



## sulla (Jul 10, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Clearly it is actually a WTF!!! grip, not a WFT grip.
> Anyone who tells me to get a grip is going to have to buy it for me.



Indeed. Ethernet cards for PCs are 10€, WiFi cards are 10€, so the price difference between the BG and "WTF" - grips should be lower than 1000€ - oh, wait - it is!

...

slightly



I very much would prefer the "WTF" grip, but certainly NOT at this premium.


----------



## Gazwas (Jul 10, 2020)

sulla said:


> I very much would prefer the "WTF" grip, but certainly NOT at this premium.


Indeed, the "WTF! " grip is much more appealing to me but no grip warrants or is worth £1124 + VAT.

I'm going to wait a little while and see if prices fall for the grips and see if support is added to software before purchasing the WiFi version over the standard.


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 10, 2020)

sulla said:


> Indeed. Ethernet cards for PCs are 10€, WiFi cards are 10€, so the price difference between the BG and "WTF" - grips should be lower than 1000€ - oh, wait - it is!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Maybe it comes with 6 spare LP-E6NH batteries. We can hope


----------



## tpatana (Jul 10, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> It looks like it has 5GHz built in, but that is limited range, the grip probably adds 2.4GHz for better range and a port...
> 
> Indeed that is confirmed. https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/prod..._r10a_wireless_file_transmitter.html/overview
> Wireless support has been upgraded over the base camera with 802.11ac/c 2x2 MIMO Technology to achieve transfer speeds of up to 867 Mb/s. Also, standard 802.11b/g/n at 2.4 GHz and 802.11ac/a/n at 5 GHz are options for compatibility with different networks.
> ...



I think the body had 2.4GHz too, but they probably have more space (and less metal/shielding) in the grip to make better antennas for better coverage for both 2.4GHz and 5GHz bands. Adding the 2x2 MIMO help get more throughput. 867 claim sounds like they support up to mcs9 on 80MHz bw. I would guess the body has same chipset with 1x1 setup (and weaker antenna), so it'd be 433Mbps and less range.


----------



## JayLT (Jul 10, 2020)

The additional wireless of the WFT grip really does nothing for me, especially at that price. I pre-ordered the standard BG-R10 grip along with the R5 and another 6NH battery. I just need/want the extra battery capacity more than anything else


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 10, 2020)

tpatana said:


> I think the body had 2.4GHz too, but they probably have more space (and less metal/shielding) in the grip to make better antennas for better coverage for both 2.4GHz and 5GHz bands. Adding the 2x2 MIMO help get more throughput. 867 claim sounds like they support up to mcs9 on 80MHz bw. I would guess the body has same chipset with 1x1 setup (and weaker antenna), so it'd be 433Mbps and less range.


It looks like it is only compatible with the R5 not the R6 as the standard grip is. But yes it looks like the 2x2 MIMO and ethernet port and the ability to FTP to anywhere are the main features. 

Interestingly when you use the WFT dongle with the 1DX III you lose the ability to use the Camera Connect app for simple remote control.


----------



## Laytonp (Jul 13, 2020)

davidhfe said:


> Was curious so I looked up my 20D's BP-511A battery; Roughly the same form factor and only a capacity of 1390mAh. Capacities have been slowly but steadily rising over the last ~15 years despite similar sizes. Seems like they could engineer in another 20% bump.


I saw the Battery back of the new LP-E6NH, 2130 mAH.


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Aug 10, 2020)

Got my Canon BG-R10 battery grip for my EOS R5 today. I was surprised how heavy the setup is with the 24-70mm F2.8 and battery grip w/2 batteries! Well, I guess I needed the exercise.


----------



## SteveC (Aug 10, 2020)

VegasCameraGuy said:


> Got my Canon BG-R10 battery grip for my EOS R5 today. I was surprised how heavy the setup is with the 24-70mm F2.8 and battery grip w/2 batteries! Well, I guess I needed the exercise.



Pretty darn heavy with adapter and 100-400mm L. I'm suddenly in the market for a new tripod.


----------



## tpatana (Aug 11, 2020)

VegasCameraGuy said:


> Got my Canon BG-R10 battery grip for my EOS R5 today. I was surprised how heavy the setup is with the 24-70mm F2.8 and battery grip w/2 batteries! Well, I guess I needed the exercise.



Today I made order for R5, grip and 28-70. I guess while waiting for the shipment, I should start lifting weights.


----------



## ronaldbyram (Aug 21, 2021)

I am a NEW R6 owner, and I am using the older EF 24-105 with the EF adapter. using it in past on my 7d2 was no issue. but with the smaller r6 Body, this seemed awkard to shoot. I bought the BG-R10 today and Man what a difference in handling I was looking to get the 24-240, but I will wait now. Thoughts?


----------

